# Cousteau's Calypso



## Jack Sparrow (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm looking for some "somewhat" detailed drawings or Photographs of Jacques Cousteau's first research vessel the Calypso. I am an artist and am currently researching arir painting I will be doing of her. If anyone can help I would greatly appreciate it.
Jack


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Jack Sparrow said:


> I'm looking for some "somewhat" detailed drawings or Photographs of Jacques Cousteau's first research vessel the Calypso. I am an artist and am currently researching arir painting I will be doing of her. If anyone can help I would greatly appreciate it.
> Jack


Jack
Do a google search with Research Vessel Calypso and numerous sites come up with her including photos.


----------



## John Tremelling (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello Jack,

There used to be a plastic construction kit of the Calypso, Revell made it I think.

John Trem


----------



## Jack Sparrow (Apr 27, 2005)

*Calypso*

thanks everyone Ill give google a look-see and browse revells models
Jack


----------



## ronnie r (Mar 15, 2006)

*Calypso*

Was an ex minesweeper (Royal navy no J826) and must have been one of a large class,
Ronnie


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Jack Sparrow said:


> thanks everyone Ill give google a look-see and browse revells models
> Jack


Jack
Placed a photo of her in the gallery. Its about 22 year old photographed in Panama


----------



## John Tremelling (Aug 1, 2006)

Jack, see http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/REVELL-JACQUE...oryZ4248QQssPageNameZWD2VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bit expensive, depends if it would be of any use?

John Trem


----------



## Jack Sparrow (Apr 27, 2005)

*Calypso*

Thanks for the point in the right direction


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Calypso was a minesweeper built in Seattle WA in 1942. She was part of a series of lend leased minesweepers called BYMS's for the Royal Navy. Commissioned into the RN as HMS J 826. She apparantly saw service in the Med. She was reclassified as BYMS-2026 in 1944, laid up at Malta and finally struck from the Naval Register in 1947, when she was sold by the RN.

She was used as a ferry running between Malta and Gozo, until she was purchased by Thomas Guinness an Irish Millionaire in 1950 and leased to Cousteau who later bought her.

She is currently owned by Carnival Cruise Lines who are apparantly going to spend a large ammount of money on her and make her into a museum ship.


----------



## ronnie r (Mar 15, 2006)

*Byms 2022*

Heres a pic of near sister BYMS 2022 with J822 on the bow
these US built boats were 207 tons 135ft x24.5 x6ft 
with two shaft General motors diesels 1000 hp = 14knts
armed with one 3" AA and 2x20mm guns and crew of 30.
original picture credits to P.A.Vicary in Lenton & Colledges 
Warships of WW2

Regards Ronnie


----------

